
How to Send Data from SQL Server to RabbitMQ - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/02/11/rabbitmq---sql-server/
======
nielsb
We look at how we can send data from SQL Server to RabbitMQ via an SQLCLR
assembly.

